

FounderDating & Teach for America Partner to Help Edupreneurs - jmalter
http://pandodaily.com/2012/08/01/founderdating-partners-with-teach-for-america-to-help-edtech-entrepreneurs-co-founder-up/
FounderDating and Teach for America are partnering on FounderDating Education. Same great network for cofounders - now expanding to help Ed entrepreneurs.
======
jjacobson
Be interesting to see what comes out of this program. What are some examples
of current companies or startups in the Edu-tech space?

~~~
JArora
[http://www.quora.com/Education-Startups/What-are-some-
intere...](http://www.quora.com/Education-Startups/What-are-some-interesting-
startups-in-the-education-space-Why-are-they-interesting)

